# Quail hollow draw



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone get drawn for quail hollow. They were suppose to start calling people Monday. 2 of us signed up and have not heard anything. I'm assuming everyone would be notified by Friday at the latest


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

My son got drawn and he and I will hunt the first 2 weeks. Can actually shoot a buck before shooting a doe unlike Summit County controlled hunts where you are required to shoot a doe first before taking a buck. Hopefully take a couple does for the freezer and buck hunt during the rut in Woodsfield (Monroe Co) in November.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Congrats. And I did notice that you could shoot a buck first. Theirs got to be some giants in there. What location did you guys select


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

No one I know who entered got drawn.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dan, my son picked Zone 5 which is close to Congress Lake Rd. We went out yesterday and scouted our area and it is a "jungle"! We were going to put a pop up blind but there is so much brush the place looks like we will have to do a lot of pruning to get a decent shot? Can only trim up to 1/2' saplings. Not many trees in this area to put up a tree stand either, brush and small shrubs and briars.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That was going to be one of my picks due to the swampy look on the map. Either 5 or 3 were my two choices if I would have been drawn


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Will keep you informed and let you know how we do.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I read online that it said any extra slots were available first come first serve. Does anyone know who to get in contact with about those


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

When is this hunt? I live across the park and the last time they never closed off the entrance to one of the trails by my house on Duquette St.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

October 2 is first day of hunt. Park will remain open


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> October 2 is first day of hunt. Park will remain open


The last time it was a youth gun hunt and for some reason they never closed off the entrance to a trail across from my house on Duquette St. They closed all the others.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Did not here about this, was it advertised some place.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I stumbled across it on the internet not even searching for anything remotely close to it. It felt like it was meant to be that's why I entered. I was wrong hahaha


----------

